# How Clogged Gutters Cause Roof Leaks?



## ronpickle (Jun 28, 2017)

Gutters are meant to prevent water from building up in your roof by directing it into the downspout and out of your home. They don’t have to be of primary concern unless they are uninstalled properly or clogged.

When there is a tall tree near your roof, your gutters are prone to getting clogged from branches, sticks, leaves, and insects. Dead animals or small pieces of waste can also get stuck there. These things cannot be washed and flushed out by rainwater. Through time they can contribute to a clogged gutter.

Clogged gutters can be a real problem for many homeowners, especially if left untreated for a long time. In fact, they are one of the leading causes of roof leaks for many homes in the country.

Please click here to read more.


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

It's important to keep an eye on your gutters to make sure that they don't get clogged. However, there are other common reasons for roof leaks that you should be alert to as well. Roofs with slopes that are too shallow can be vulnerable to moisture infiltration when it rains, which can degrade the materials and cause leaking. You should also watch out for leaking near your roof's flashing. Age can also make your roof more likely to leak. Finally, strong rains and high winds can damage your shingles and lead to leaks, which is why it's so important to weatherproof your roof.


----------

